# Striping Bermuda



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

So i have obviously been caring for my bermuda grass wrong cause I mow it way too high ! But those who know the Bermuda ways can it be striped and how long does it last ? Also what do you use to stripe?


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Any mower with some form of weighted roller will definitely lay the grass over to stripe it. It only lasts for a long time once it's been done in the same direction for a while but otherwise should last a few days, which depending upon your mowing height, could be time to mow again. :lol:

To get mine to stripe I've used a home made pvc pipe filled with sand on my rotary (Grass Daddy's channel shows you how to make one), a Mclane reel mower with a front roller attachment and now a greens mower that is quite heavy and has 3 rollers and no wheels.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

There is also a Toro Striping kit you can buy if you want to fork out the bucks. It's somewhere in the range of $90-$100.00.

Grass Daddy's is A LOT cheaper.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> There is also a Toro Striping kit you can buy if you want to fork out the bucks. It's somewhere in the range of $90-$100.00.
> 
> Grass Daddy's is A LOT cheaper.


I seen this in one of LCNs videos. It seems to work great but it's expensive.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've got the lawn striper which is the same as the Toro striper. When I was mowing at 3" I could see the stripes but it's wasn't super noticable and only lasted a day. Mowing at 2" I can hardly see the stripes. Honestly I think the best way to stripe Bermuda is with a reel mower and a roller from the videos I've seen, otherwise it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

This is my lawn at 3" with the lawn striper, looked decent but didn't stick out as much as I hoped.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> I've got the lawn striper which is the same as the Toro striper. When I was mowing at 3" I could see the stripes but it's wasn't super noticable and only lasted a day. Mowing at 2" I can hardly see the stripes. Honestly I think the best way to stripe Bermuda is with a reel mower and a roller from the videos I've seen, otherwise it doesn't seem worth it.


How did your Bermuda look mowing at 2 inches compared to 3 ? Not stripes but just in general. I'm mowing mine high right now but thinking of lowering it but I have a very uneven lawn.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I think it looks great!! It looked bad for a week or two since I took it down all at once, but now it's greened back up and is actually getting thicker.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's it at 3" 


And here it is at 2"


I think in another week the 2" cut will be fully healed and looking great!! I just took it down about 2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Good deal! I think I may lower mine next mow .. I just don't look forward to it looking awful for a few weeks !


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

That part sucks but honestly it's wasnt as bad as I thought it would be, there was still some green haha


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> This is my lawn at 3" with the lawn striper, looked decent but didn't stick out as much as I hoped.


I must say, that looks real nice for 2" bermuda. Keep it up!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my lawn at 3" with the lawn striper, looked decent but didn't stick out as much as I hoped.
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just mowed, here's the before and after with "The Lawn Stryper". It looks decent but not as good as I was hoping, I'll get rid of it once I get a reel mower. It would work really well on St. Augustine though.

Before


After


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

That looks very nice. I like how you cut it on the bias. :thumbup:


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Just mowed, here's the before and after with "The Lawn Stryper". It looks decent but not as good as I was hoping, I'll get rid of it once I get a reel mower. It would work really well on St. Augustine though.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Is this at 2 inches?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Just mowed, here's the before and after with "The Lawn Stryper". It looks decent but not as good as I was hoping, I'll get rid of it once I get a reel mower. It would work really well on St. Augustine though.
> ...


Yes that's at 2 inches. Thanks!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Alan said:


> That looks very nice. I like how you cut it on the bias. :thumbup:


Thanks!! 👍🏻


----------

